# question about contest days



## Aaron1 (Sep 17, 2007)

NEBS contest are usually run so that the turn ins and awards are on Sunday.Fridays are anything butt,Saturdays are a buck a bone.
Aaron


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 17, 2007)

Brian,

For me it's not important at all, because I have no commitments on Monday. The biggest arguments I hear on "other" forums when the topic of Saturday/Sunday comps come up are those folks who have religious commitments on Sunday and those that have jobs on Monday and want to be home on Sunday and rest; some say say it is easier to take off work on a Friday than it is on a Monday.

This year the American Royal changed to a Saturday/Sunday comp and it still filled to 505 teams....so I guess if you build it they will come.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Sep 17, 2007)

Brian-

I think as long as you keep the awards at a reasonable time (4 or 4:30) that leaves enough time to get back and unpacked for most of us. I still prefer Friday/Saturday but its also good to have a couple Sat/Sun comps mixed in when you start to feel guilty about taking off a lot of Friday (at least I do). 

Dan


----------

